
Show HN: Leantime 2.1 – open-source Project Management System - mfolaron
https://leantime.io/
======
http-teapot
A little bit of feedback. Your homepage brings my computer to a crawl. I'd fix
this problem since that page is the first impression user will have when they
check your product.

~~~
leantimesystems
Thank you, appreciate the feedback. We'll take a look at slimming that down.

